# Shifting Cable Difference



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

After building my bike, I've had an ongoing trial getting my shift cable housing to optimum length. Now that I believe that I've found it, I want to install good cable and housing (instead of the basic cable/housing that came with shifters). I need to use Shimano style cables and am willing to pay for quality goods.

Question; What is the difference (besides cost) between the Dura-Ace and Ultegra cables/housing? Other than a $12 difference, is there something that recommends one over the other? My cable routing is "flying" (not under the bar tape), and not internal frame either. Not gonna bother with Jagwire or Yokozuna, as the Shimano cables and housing are competitively priced, and available locally.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The difference between Dura-Ace 9000 polymer cables and Ultegra 6800 polymer cables is the amount of polymer wound around the cable. The cables themselves are the same however the Dura-Ace version has a tighter and more dense polymer coating. It's up to you if that's worth the extra money or not. I use both and can't tell the difference.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

As for the housing, the SP-41 housing is more flexible, the SP-52 housing is stiffer and less likely to suffer binding issues in under-the-bartape installations.

When used with my flying shift cable 5600 and 7800 levers, there's no discernable difference. Except that the SP-52 is a larger diameter and requires special ferrules.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Cool. In that case, Ultegra cables/housing will do the job. Thanks guys.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

As long as you have exposed housing, stick with the cheaper cable set.
They had to come up with the "new and improved" cable set for Dura Ace 9000 in order to make the 9000 series shifters shift as well as the old 7800 shifters did.
SP-40 works just fine.
.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> As long as you have exposed housing, stick with the cheaper cable set.
> They had to come up with the "new and improved" cable set for Dura Ace 9000 in order to make the 9000 series shifters shift as well as the old 7800 shifters did.
> SP-40 works just fine.
> .


Yes but a problem area is the under the bottom bracket cable guide, which can get gunked up with dirt, sticky sports drink, etc..


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

mfdemicco said:


> Yes but a problem area is the under the bottom bracket cable guide, which can get gunked up with dirt, sticky sports drink, etc..


You need to wash the area every month.
.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

brucew said:


> As for the housing, the SP-41 housing is more flexible, the SP-52 housing is stiffer and less likely to suffer binding issues in under-the-bartape installations.
> 
> When used with my flying shift cable 5600 and 7800 levers, there's no discernable difference. Except that the SP-52 is a larger diameter and requires special ferrules.


I have a replacement set of Shimano 9000 Polymer shifter cable/housings, and they come with OT SP-41 housings. So did my new set of 5700 105 shifters, and I assume also the Ultegra Polymer cable/housing kits. 

So the housing is the same for all these, the only difference is the inner cable. 

The 105 inner cables were uncoated stainless steel. Somewhere along the way there was also use of PTFE coated shimano cables, which you also still buy. Perhaps there were for 6700 or 7900? 

But I would get the polymer ones, also available stand alone, without housings.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> You need to wash the area every month.
> .


More like once a week for me.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

mfdemicco said:


> Yes but a problem area is the under the bottom bracket cable guide, which can get gunked up with dirt, sticky sports drink, etc..


Most of the bikes here have open cables on the bottom bracket. My newest one, a Felt, has internal cables and cable liners enclosing both shift cables down there. The front goes back into the frame then to the FD. The cable liner to back continues for maybe 6 inches, then it's bare cable to the U housing before the derailleur. 

I always wonder if those liners are better or worse over the long haul. With open cables you can clean and lube them, but cables in liners, really nothing you can do. If junk finds it way in there, it really hard to clean out the liners. 

Anyone try removing liners and find the results positive?


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

My LBS has the "6800" polymer coated cables and OT SP-41 housing as a set for a reasonable price. They also have the "9000" set as well for a little more. Since I don't have all the bends that most other bikes have, the 6800 should be more than enough. Main reason my going with the coated cables and housing is not having to screw around with lubing cables, and then cleaning up the excess lube (I'm a bit messy with the lube).


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Z'mer said:


> Most of the bikes here have open cables on the bottom bracket. My newest one, a Felt, has internal cables and cable liners enclosing both shift cables down there. The front goes back into the frame then to the FD. The cable liner to back continues for maybe 6 inches, then it's bare cable to the U housing before the derailleur.
> 
> I always wonder if those liners are better or worse over the long haul. With open cables you can clean and lube them, but cables in liners, really nothing you can do. If junk finds it way in there, it really hard to clean out the liners.
> 
> Anyone try removing liners and find the results positive?


I used to use Gore Tex cables on an old mountain bike, which were sealed end to end. Best, maintenance free shifting I ever had. The cables are no longer made. Jagwire offers something similar, which I'm going to try.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I used a couple of sets of Gore cables/housings and didn't like them. The soft teflon coating sloughed off the cables and gummed up the action. New black jagwire cables have hard teflon coating. So far they've worked pretty well, i.e. better than Gore, for me.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Z'mer said:


> Most of the bikes here have open cables on the bottom bracket. My newest one, a Felt, has internal cables and cable liners enclosing both shift cables down there. The front goes back into the frame then to the FD. The cable liner to back continues for maybe 6 inches, then it's bare cable to the U housing before the derailleur.
> 
> I always wonder if those liners are better or worse over the long haul. With open cables you can clean and lube them, but cables in liners, really nothing you can do. If junk finds it way in there, it really hard to clean out the liners.
> 
> Anyone try removing liners and find the results positive?


I would think it would be hard to get any contamination in there. You can also try blowing out the housings with compressed air or a silicone spray nozzle.


----------

